# Any particular AVR better than others With DirecTV HDMI ?



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm wondering if there's any particular AVR brand that works the best with DirecTV. Yamaha, Onkyo, Sony, Pioneer, etc...

From good compatibility with the HDMI handshake process, to good compatibility with the DirecTV RC65 remote.

Looking for a receiver that DirecTV has a code for so the remote will control the volume for it and turn it off and on.

Also I want to be able to run HDMI to the receiver, then from the receiver to the TV. Also wouldn't mind one that had HDMI Passthrough so if I don't want all the noise, I could keep it off but still watch DirecTV and hear it through the TV's speakers.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I've read Onkyo are great receivers, but audio drops take a few seconds to resync. That's possibly changed. Yamaha, which I have (RX-465), handles them very quickly. It also does pass through.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

I've had no issues with my Denon AVR3312ci.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

My Pioneer has been excellent.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

I'm another Denon guy here. The one thing you may not like is you cannot have the Directv remote turn everything on and off with one button press. It can control the volume, and it can turn on and off, but it cant actually control 3 devices at once. The way around it is to have the remote setup to turn your dvr and tv on/off, and have the tv use its HDMI control to turn your avr on and off. The Directv remote will control the power and volume of your avr, but only the volume can be controlled via the remote when in the Directv selector position, called volume pass-through or punch through. The way most of us I assume have it setup if we are using the provided D* remote is to program the D* remote to turn on/off the tv/dvr combo, and the tv turns on the avr and puts it back into standby when the tv/dvr combo are shutdown.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Does that hold true for every brand of AVR?

I'm leaning towards something similar to Yamaha RX-V473. That one does show up in the remote control programming menu.

I just like the simple remote without having to spend another $100 or so for a harmony.


----------



## txfeinbergs (Nov 16, 2005)

hilmar2k said:


> My Pioneer has been excellent.


2010 Pioneers don't work so good with an HR-34. About a 5 second video delay when changing channels if using HDMI. What is interesting is I didn't have that issue with other Directv receivers. Luckily I just figured out how to use the Digital Coax connection on the back this weekend and I am back in business running the HDMI directly to the TV, and the audio to the receiver separately.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

cypherx said:


> I'm wondering if there's any particular AVR brand that works the best with DirecTV.


No.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

If I get one that has composite (yellow) out, can I run that into my VCR to send a downconverted version of the HDMI input?


Currently when I'm in the bedroom (SDTV) I have to press and hold exit to get a huge windows 8 looking screen that says "your cables or tv is not in HD". Then if I go down to the family room I have to press and hold exit to go back to HD out on the HDMI jack there. The short is both are not enjoyable at the same time.

I use an old VCR solely as a Ch 4 modulator to send a receiver output to the bedroom. I use an IR / RF repeater to bounce remote signals from the bedroom down to the family room where this is setup.

If an AVR fixes this, I'll take the composite feed from it into the VCR rather than the one from the directv box.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

cypherx said:


> Does that hold true for every brand of AVR?
> 
> I'm leaning towards something similar to Yamaha RX-V473. That one does show up in the remote control programming menu.
> 
> I just like the simple remote without having to spend another $100 or so for a harmony.


I think you missed my point. The Directv remote will control most of the name brand avr's. But the standard remotes cant actually turn on and off themselves plus 2 other device with one button press. It can control itself, a tv, and 2 other remote controlled items if it has the codeset, but the one button on/off only works for dvr and tv. You have to move the slider at the top if the remote to control the other 2 programmed components.


----------



## fleckrj (Sep 4, 2009)

Here is another Denon recommendation. I am sure that there are many others that are just as good, but I replaced my old Marantz with a Denon 1911 almost two years ago and have been extremely pleased with it.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Denon and Marantz seem to behave the best from what I have read. Yamaha usually does pretty well also. I don't think I have ever noticed an audio dropout with my Denon 3808, other than when both the video and audio get screwed up for a second or two from satellite signal issues etc.

The Sony and Onkyo stuff seem to have a bit slower audio processors, so any anomolies in the dolby digital signal tends to make them lose audio for a second or two.

Pioneer seems to be very hit or miss. Pioneer has seemed to have quite abit of trouble with HDMI period, not just with DirecTV equipment but with Blu-Ray players, other cable/satellite boxes etc. Personally I would avoid Pioneer if you are looking for a good multi-channel surroound sound setup. If you are doing 2 channel audio only you are probably fine with them.

It sounds like you are wanting an AV receiver that can downconvert the HDMI signal (and maybe all others) to composite and send that out. I'm not sure how many can do that anymore, but I'm sure some can, especially high end ones. Many high end ones are made specifically with a composite monitor out that can show everything to be used with a small monitor so you can install the monitor in the equipment rack/room with everything else and use it for checking setups making adjustments etc. without having to turn on a projector or run around to different rooms.


----------



## ttodd1 (Oct 28, 2007)

+1 for Denon


----------



## kwasnicka (Aug 23, 2011)

I just got a Pioneer 1022-VX AVR receiver and it works great. No problem with HDMI handsake. Passes through 3D signal. Directv remote adjusts volume and turns it on/off.


----------



## TOakley1 (Feb 1, 2007)

Another vote for Denon. I've had no problems with HDMI handshakes. 

I recommend a Harmony 900 to go with it though. They are pricey, but they really tie everything together nicely.


----------



## Ken984 (Jan 1, 2006)

Denon for me as well. I have had HK, Pioneer Elite, Onkyo and now Denon. I prefer Denon over the others for various reasons. I will not buy another Onkyo, had terrible luck with 2 different models. The Pioneer Elite sounded great but started having HDMI handshake issues within a year. Denon 2311ci has been rock solid for 2 years plus now.


----------



## cariera (Oct 27, 2006)

Another vote for Denon. No problems with my 3808. However not using the Directv remote, using an URC MX-980.


----------



## montanaxvi (Oct 2, 2008)

Not an audiophile and have no issues to report with an older Onkyo with an HR22 via HDMI


----------



## hjones4841 (Aug 19, 2006)

Denon all the way for me. Harmony 900 also. Heard that Logitech wants to sell the Harmony line. Sure hope it does not die off.

I also heard of the audio drop outs with Onkyo. Wonder if that has been fixed now.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Denon works for me along with my Harmony 1000 Univeral Remote which not only Controls my DVR/AVR but also my Yamaha MusiCast Music Server and my LG BluRay Player!!!


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

I have a Denon myself. Like the other poster said, the DTV remote can only control the volume on the AVR. The power on/off does my TV and DVR only. I have to use my AVR remote to power that on/off.

HOWEVER... I *believe* if you get a CEC compatible AVR and have a CEC compatible TV, you might be able to have the TV turn off the AVR through the CEC connection. Then you can do it all through the DirecTV remote.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

I prefer Denon, but please put that DirecTV remote away and get a UC or Harmony remote.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Hoosier205 said:


> I prefer Denon, but please put that DirecTV remote away and get a UC or Harmony remote.


I've heard of Harmony, but whats a UC remote?


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

cypherx;3177929 said:


> I've heard of Harmony, but whats a UC remote?


Sorry, I meant URC.

http://www.universalremote.com/


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Why use the HDMI to the AVR at all? Attach the HDMI direct to TV in and use either digital coax or optical for audio to the AVR.

Benefits: can use TV without the sound system. Easier for non technical family members to just watch TV.

Save HDMI port on AVR for some other cool device

Downside: one extra cable connection and possibly some input reassignment in the AVR to accommodate.

HDMI audio covers the full digital spectrum of codecs from mutli channel PCM, through conventional and HD codecs for Dolby and DTS branded audio offerings.

Your direct TV receivers pass stereo PCM OR Dolby Digital 5.1 PERIOD. It does not pass the HD codecs nor even standard DTS. Using HDMI for such a limited scope is in my mind overkill when the traditional digital cabling will cover it. YMMV

AVR preferences come down largely to brand loyalty I'm a Yamaha bigot myself. If you are asking these questions you are not an audio snob and pretty much all the reasonably priced consumer AVR equipment is sonically not all that different.

Go to some stores and play around with systems. Bring Music CDs and DVD/BRs that are your "reference" soundtracks and try systems, speakers, etc. Find what you like that you can afford and become the newest brand "Y" bigot! 

Don "enjoy the hunt, enjoy the kill, and enjoy the feast" Bolton


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

I used to be real into this stuff and follow it a few years ago. Then I got my own place, had real bills to pay. Ended up getting married. Now have a daughter who is 3 months old this coming week.

So, I'm looking to keep it at or below $300 for the AVR itself, if possible. Maybe if there is something compelling to go slightly above that I will take it into consideration. I like the idea of those automatic sound setups like audessey though.

I have been eyeing up this Yamaha RX-V473
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007JF85VU


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

lugnutathome;3177956 said:


> Why use the HDMI to the AVR at all? Attach the HDMI direct to TV in and use either digital coax or optical for audio to the AVR.
> 
> Benefits: can use TV without the sound system. Easier for non technical family members to just watch TV.


No need to use the TV without the AVR whether you are technology inclined or not. Using even a basic Harmony remote means that the user only has to push one button to carry out an activity, change channels, or adjust the volume.

My five year old just has to pick up the remote and push the button for "Watch TV" and he's done.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I or my Wife pushed One Button on my Harmony Remote and the Denon and my HR24-500 responds to life and we are watching TV.

Or she Pushes the Button for the Music Server and we can listen to Music.

Or she Pushes the Button for the BluRay DVD Player and we can watch the BluRay Movie.

Pretty Simple and The Wife Is Happy!!! :lol:


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

lugnutathome said:


> Why use the HDMI to the AVR at all? Attach the HDMI direct to TV in and use either digital coax or optical for audio to the AVR.
> 
> Benefits: can use TV without the sound system. Easier for non technical family members to just watch TV.
> 
> ...


Many avr's allow complete signal pass through as well so they dont have to be on for the tv to work. They revert to the internal tv speakers that way as well. So you can have your cake and eat it too. My avr has 7 HDMI inputs, I've got plenty, so there is no reason to save one for something else cool...


----------



## ohioviper (Sep 18, 2007)

I just bought an Onkyo HT-S5500 that I am very happy with. Everything works and it sounds great.Hard to beat the price for a 7.1 system .Amazon had it for $349 and many places will price match. I got mine at HHgregg and they price matched Amazon or Newegg.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882120201


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

I've had an Onkyo 3008 for 2 years now which I use with an HR24-500 and the standard DirecTV remote. It works fine, with no delay issues or anything like that. I think any current model AVR from any of the major brands would do what you need, but I don't have experience with audio or video connections other than HDMI, and I don't know about pass-through issues or turning equipment on/off, since I keep TV-DVR-AVR on all the time (and use separate remotes for game consoles and other devices). I use two other capabilities of my AVR which I haven't seen mentioned: my AVR is out of sight behind my TV (no room in front), so I need to use the AVR's on-screen menus to see information about mute, volume, and various other information about the AVR's state. Also, I use the AVR's remote IR input, since its own IR sensor can't see my remote.

My Onkyo model has 8 HDMI inputs, 4 of which I need, and two HDMI outputs, both of which I use, and 11 speaker outputs, all of which I need.


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

Probably not every model does this, but I've seen at least 2 Onkyos that have the 'pass thru' feature for 3D, but in that mode, there is no AVR generated on screen volume bars, menus, whatever, on the TV screen. You can toggle the pass thru mode, but it would be nice to have an automatic 4 second drop down to 2D if the AVR needed an adjustment in sound field, processing, and then resume pass thru when you've got it set.

It's a small gripe, but hey, it's 2013, and we don't have flying space cars, so I want all the toys to work perfectly.


:lol:


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

I use an Onkyo...no issues.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Well, taxes filed . Soon as I get my refund ill be making my purchase. Unless I see an unbeatable deal sooner. Yamaha RX-V373BL is only $189 with newegg promo code http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ..._-EMC-021213-Index-_-Receivers-_-82115373-L0K. Just doesn't have network connection so I have to decide if that's important. Plus no mention of pass thru. Might look for an upper model in the series on sale.


----------



## Nighthawk68 (Oct 14, 2004)

Denon user for many years, no issues at all. Got rid of a Pioneer this year for a second Denon.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

We have a Yamaha in one room and a Pioneer in another, both have had zero issues with DirecTV. The Yamaha is pretty old, and so is connected via coax for digital audio. The Pioneer is connected via HDMI.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Sony user for decades. Never had issues. Current receivers are the STR-DA5600ES and the STR-DN1020.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Any concerns over manufactured refurbished?
This is a great deal on a Denon 1913
http://www.ebay.com/itm/DENON-AVR-1...00727?pt=Receivers_Tuners&hash=item1e774615f7


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

cypherx said:


> Any concerns over manufactured refurbished?
> This is a great deal on a Denon 1913
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DENON-AVR-1...00727?pt=Receivers_Tuners&hash=item1e774615f7


While refurbished it may have cosmetic faults plus there's no warranty.


----------



## Ken984 (Jan 1, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> While refurbished it may have cosmetic faults plus there's no warranty.


It does say they are authorized and it also says 1 year warranty on the auction. As long as they stand behind it and are authorized it is a good deal.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Ok because I was thinking that or the Onkyo TX-NR515 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882120196

The Onkyo supposedly was originally $600 but now $289.99. It has all the networking stuff I like to see as well. They claim there is a firmware update available to fix some issues with HDMI. I will do a little research on it, but it seems like a contender for me.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

cypherx said:


> Ok because I was thinking that or the Onkyo TX-NR515 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882120196
> 
> The Onkyo supposedly was originally $600 but now $289.99. It has all the networking stuff I like to see as well. They claim there is a firmware update available to fix some issues with HDMI. I will do a little research on it, but it seems like a contender for me.


Err... never mind..
http://www.avsforum.com/t/1415258/the-official-onkyo-tx-nr414-515-616-problems-thread


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

GregLee said:


> I've had an Onkyo 3008 for 2 years now which I use with an HR24-500 and the standard DirecTV remote. It works fine, with no delay issues or anything like that.


My Onkyo 3008 broke, so I have to take back the "it works fine". I noticed a couple of days ago that it was not receiving any sound modes over HDMI other than PCM stereo, and yesterday, the sound failed completely. I think I'll go back to Pioneer, which worked for me for several years before I tried the Onkyo.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

I have a very old RCA STAV-35970 AV receiver. It has Optical and COAX Audio. Thats what I use.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I have had a Denon AVR-5803 now for 8 years and it is working like a Champ!!!

I do not have HDMI though as it came out a year after I bought this model but the Optical and Coaxial Digital Audio works Great.


----------



## Ken984 (Jan 1, 2006)

Stick with Denon. I am still very impressed with mine and I have tried a lot of others. 1 Onkyo (a 606) hdmi board went out. The 2nd Onkyo (an 808)died 10 minutes after i turned it on during a firmware update.


----------



## Ken Stomski (Nov 17, 2011)

we install yamahas. the aventage line works excellent with d* receivers. but, as many have stated - use a harmony. in fact, when we put quotes together for home cinema systems we include a harmony one (now touch) and if the customer declines the harmony to save a few hundred dollars we decline the job. once the benefits of using a harmony is fully understood there is no balking. plus it eliminates calls at 9pm on saturday night because of user error with dealing with 7 different remotes.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

I really need to keep costs down so I picked a Yamaha RX-V473. It does airplay and they have an iOS remote control app. For $299 to me its a good value considering it has what I need.

Sure if I had some more funds available I could throw $600 to a Denon or something, but I'm pretty happy with this purchase. Thanks for everyone's input! I researched some Onkyo's that on the surface seemed like amazing deals, but so many complaints online for failed HDMI boards!


----------



## mdpeterman (Oct 24, 2009)

So has anyone had a receiver that didn't work well with their AV receiver? I haven't read every post in detail and I have seen almost every brand listed and everyone says it works. Since optical, coax and HDMI are all standards, they generally work pretty well across the board. I have had DirecTV receivers of various models from the HR10 to the HR34 and they have been hooked up to receivers from Yamaha, to Pioneer, to Denon, to Lexicon to Sony to Bose, and none of them have ever had an issue. 
In general your safe with any brand AV receiver I'd say.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Fry's had the V573 for $288 last week.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

spartanstew said:


> Fry's had the V573 for $288 last week.


Well that doesnt do anyone any good this week does it? :lol:


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

CCarncross said:


> Well that doesnt do anyone any good this week does it? :lol:


+1 :lol:


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

CCarncross said:


> Well that doesnt do anyone any good this week does it? :lol:


No, but typically those deals come around every 4-6 weeks, so it'll be back.

Once I decide on a piece of equipment, I check the lowest price in the last several months via camelcamel or slickdeals and then set up an alert with both and get ready to pounce.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

There is no "Fry's" near me, but I suppose they can ship?

The 473 retails for $450 so I thought $299 was a good deal! Compared to other receivers with AirPlay, that's not a bad price.

I don't need 7.1 or have wiring in my walls for 7 satellites. With a baby and a wife who for sure is going to be yelling "turn it down!!!!" I figured keep it simple.

I have wiring and banana jack wall plate supporting 5.1 setup.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Actually, the real retail price on the 473 is $399, and the standard price on Amazon is $299 (this year), although it's been as low as $285 a couple of times this month.

It's a decent price, and if you're happy with it, that's all that matters.


----------



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

Onkyo believer here, have never run across one that the dtv remote wont control, volume and on and off

Yamaha work, but no on off feature.

Harman Kardon id stay away from, had several of them not do the hdmi handshake and just give black screen, do a search and you will find compatibility issues with dtv and harman. I tried 5 different dtv boxes at one house with a harman avr, no dice.

Onkyo for ease of use and setup. Have run into many recievers where i couldnt changed the audio from optical to coax without special buttons or sequences of buttons that requries a user manual. Onkyo has all buttons on front panel and no secret codes or sequences. 

Ive run accross a few denons, very hard to get things setup even with the remote handy.


----------



## Bigwayne13 (Aug 7, 2010)

I've got a Marantz and have my DTV HR34 connected via HDMI and have had absolutly no issues.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Well so far no problems with HDMI handshaking to the yamaha 473. On top of that,airplay is amazing. DirecTV only has YouTube and pandora, but with AirPlay I can send audio from Vevo, slacker, siriusxm and others. Pretty slick considering the YouTube search on DirecTV filters out a lot of "official" music videos (most VEVO content actually).


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm going to go against the trend here. On the DirecTV tech support web site, we see more HDMI issues with Denon than with all the others added together. Of course, that could easily be because there are more people with Denon, but it might be worth noting. Least number of issues? Almost certainly with Sony..


----------



## AlanSaysYo (Aug 22, 2007)

I have a Harman Kardon and can't find a remote code to switch inputs from the DirecTV remote. So that's a bummer. Otherwise it works fine - no HDMI issues.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

The only issue I have is the directv remote codes only do volume. You still have to reach for the yamaha remote to power it on or off. Not sure if there's ever plans to update the remote code database.


----------



## Rickt1962 (Jul 17, 2012)

cypherx said:


> If I get one that has composite (yellow) out, can I run that into my VCR to send a downconverted version of the HDMI input?
> 
> Currently when I'm in the bedroom (SDTV) I have to press and hold exit to get a huge windows 8 looking screen that says "your cables or tv is not in HD". Then if I go down to the family room I have to press and hold exit to go back to HD out on the HDMI jack there. The short is both are not enjoyable at the same time.
> 
> ...


The only fix To get Rid of Directv intrusive BLACK BOX in the middle of the screen is use http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...&cagpspn=pla&gclid=CJnykbyf0rUCFUVN4AodWF8AoQ I bought one and it works thru out my house to my older TV's


----------



## Rickt1962 (Jul 17, 2012)

I have been searching , but came up empty handed has anyone found a AVR with network that allows Video streaming from a PC ? I found alot that will do music but No Video


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Rickt1962 said:


> I have been searching , but came up empty handed has anyone found a AVR with network that allows Video streaming from a PC ? I found alot that will do music but No Video


I don't think you'll find one either. Since pretty much every gaming console, tv, or ROKU type device does that already, there is really no need for an AVR to stream video.


----------



## Rickt1962 (Jul 17, 2012)

CCarncross said:


> I don't think you'll find one either. Since pretty much every gaming console, tv, or ROKU type device does that already, there is really no need for an AVR to stream video.


I have a Linksys Media Extender. But since im getting a New AVR would like to reduce the equipment on my rack. Now Im looking at new Game console PS4 or Xbox 720 I know the game units will stream also but since I have the AVR on its silly to boot up the game console  just to watch a movie.


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

Had a little nomenclature issue with an Onkyo (and it was my fault).

I wanted an AVR that would pass HDMI on one input to it's output when the receiver was off. Saw a feature called "HDMI pass thru" and figured that was it.

Well, "HDMI pass thru" is a bit for bit passing feature to let 3D signals thru (but with out volume bug, etc) so it didn't really do what I wanted. 

I'd swear I heard of an AVR that can pass one HDMI input when off, but of course, I can't find it now.


(why do I want this? have the occasional client that wants to use full surround/subwoofer experience for himself only, but for wifey and kiddlings, just wants the TV to work with out the AVR. Saves some headaches for everybody. I have wired component connections to display directly and HDMI thru AVR, but it would save some wiring and fiddling with the remote if an AVR could pass HDMI Sat input when off)


----------



## moghedien (Dec 3, 2007)

gov said:


> Had a little nomenclature issue with an Onkyo (and it was my fault).
> 
> I wanted an AVR that would pass HDMI on one input to it's output when the receiver was off. Saw a feature called "HDMI pass thru" and figured that was it.
> 
> ...


The yamaha RX-V473 does this passthru like you want, but I can't believe it is the only model that can do this...


----------



## hancox (Jun 23, 2004)

One thing to note:

The HR24-500's colorspace might not work with all HDMI ports on a Denon receiver. I needed to fiddle around with it, bit it eventually worked.

I'm assuming some other AVR's might have the same issue.


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

HDMI passthru is a pretty common feature now. I have it in my Yamaha RXA1010.


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

Appreciate the help there!

Great feature for what some people want to do. I thought it was a real thing, but I'm getting old and wouldn't be surprised if I mis-heard something.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Denon has pass thru when off as well.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

cypherx said:


> Err... never mind..
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1415258/the-official-onkyo-tx-nr414-515-616-problems-thread


Bummer. I really like the feature-set of the 616 and have been contemplating picking it up. I had read the 8/12 firmware update had fixed the bugs. Seeing that issues were reported right up to yesterday, I suppose I'll wait. I'm in the market for an upgrade. I liked that the Onkyo streams Sirius/XM, Spotify and can do bluetooth (with a USB adapter). Lucky for me, I can wait.


----------



## canesice (Jul 11, 2009)

I have the pioneer VSX-1122.. It has video pass through, but I havent used it.
I can tell you that I use the qdeo video processing features of the 1122, and the picture is really crisp. I am very pleased with the conversion options on this unit, and quite frankly I bought it for the audio capabilities, without even researching this piece

I am really loving my 7.2 setup, with directv...


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

canesice said:


> I have the pioneer VSX-1122.. It has video pass through, but I havent used it.
> I can tell you that I use the qdeo video processing features of the 1122, and the picture is really crisp. I am very pleased with the conversion options on this unit, and quite frankly I bought it for the audio capabilities, without even researching this piece
> 
> I am really loving my 7.2 setup, with directv...


That's a great receiver. I had a VSX-1121 and loved it.

I came across a half-price deal on an SC-1222 the other day, which is basically the same receiver as the 1122, except for a Class D amp. I've only spent a few hours with it so far, but it appears to work great, connected to my Genie.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Well I broke down and bought a Logitech harmony 650. I love it!

Got old using two remotes as the directv supplied codes for yamaha cannot power the AVR on/off. It only did volume.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

CCarncross said:


> I think you missed my point. The Directv remote will control most of the name brand avr's. But the standard remotes cant actually turn on and off themselves plus 2 other device with one button press. It can control itself, a tv, and 2 other remote controlled items if it has the codeset, but the one button on/off only works for dvr and tv. You have to move the slider at the top if the remote to control the other 2 programmed components.


My Denon shuts off with the off button on the DIRECTV remote, along with the HR34 and Sammy.

I do not know if it can turn all three on, but don't want it that way any how. I often use just the TV speakers, and I am set up so the DIRECTV HDMI goes directly to the TV, with optical audio back out to the Denon.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

My Sony equipment has "Bravia Sync". Using the DirecTV remote I can power on/off my HD DVRs, TVs, and A/V receivers. Very convenient.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> My Sony equipment has "Bravia Sync". Using the DirecTV remote I can power on/off my HD DVRs, TVs, and A/V receivers. Very convenient.


Same with my Panasonic plasma and Pioneer receiver. They both apparently support some HDMI control standard, so when I power on/off the display with the DirecTV remote, the display powers on/off the AVR. The only thing it can't do is change the input on the AVR. It's on DVR 99% of the time, tho, so not a big deal.


----------



## mrcon0728 (Oct 20, 2007)

I have had two Onkyo receivers and both had problems synching all the time. I have switched to Yamaha receivers and have never had any issues. I will never buy Onkyo products again they do not stand behind their products at all.


----------



## kb122 (Apr 27, 2010)

I have a newer Onkyo TX-NR515 - the only issue I have is sometimes if I leave the HR34 on a premium channel when powering off, the next time I power everything up it has an HDCP issue and won't display the channel. Changing channels to a non premium channel fixes that. Otherwise, no audio dropout issues, audio format changes during programming don't cause any issues.

My previous receiver was a HK AVR-274; D* audio dropouts/changing audio formats on that would cause a 2-3 second dropout on the receiver.


----------



## CockerKingdom (Jan 18, 2010)

I have a Pioneer SC-35 and use logitec remotes for both my set-ups. Logitec One and Touch. Both great! The choice is yours my friend. Choose wisely! :lol:


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

I picked up the Pioneer 1122. It's going for $359 on Amazon. Can also get a Bluetooth adapter for $99.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

litzdog911 said:


> I've had no issues with my Denon AVR3312ci.


I have had an issue with my Denon AVR991 (similar to 3311ci), but only with the HR34 which seems more touchy with HDMI. 1080p does not work to my Samsung PN50D7000 plasma through the AVR. Everything else is fine, and it works without fault through an HR21 and HR20.

Onkyos have had a history of losing Dolby synch when you mute, pause or use any REW, FF etc that mutes sound. Not a problem if you don't use Dolby Digital to the AVR. This may have been fixed, and at least part of the problem is DirecTV's.


----------

